# Pinarello question: 2011 FP2 Ultegra or 2012 FP Due 105?



## bach927 (Jun 6, 2012)

The FP2 is $250 more. Which way would you go?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fp2 because ultegra


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*It's a No-brainer*

If you can afford the xtra 250 do it! Otherwise you'll always have regrets. No Campy Pino to choose from. Once you go Campy, you never go back.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

The frames are nearly the same, the Due has asymetric (if you care about that at all). I have an FP2 that I race on and commute on, it's a nice ride. I dunno if you'd notice the difference between it and the Due. I'd go for ultegra based on what I've experienced.


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

If you can afford it, go for the Ultegra as I think 105 belongs on department store bikes.

Cheers


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

droptarotter said:


> If you can afford it, go for the Ultegra as I think 105 belongs on department store bikes.
> 
> Cheers


Wow, that is a bit snobbish...


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

droptarotter said:


> If you can afford it, go for the Ultegra as I think 105 belongs on department store bikes.
> 
> Cheers


I realize I reccomended ultegra over 105, but I can't come anywhere close to agreeing with that statement. The function is almost identical and feel is almost the same. I only said ultegra because I like the look a bit better (that does count ) and weight. The FP2/Due is a heavy frame, it could use the help IMO.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> Wow, that is a bit snobbish...


That's not a bit snobbish. It's overwhelmingly snobbish. And quite ignorant.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

tlg said:


> That's not a bit snobbish. It's overwhelmingly snobbish. And quite ignorant.


Touché!


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

tlg said:


> That's not a bit snobbish. It's overwhelmingly snobbish. And quite ignorant.


I can't see how an opinion is ignorant......just stating how I feel and at the same time trying to help out the original poster.

Snobbish, not intended to be that way either, but I do like the high end stuff.

To me 105 is entry level, good enough to draw people into the sport, but it lacks in finish/durability and longevity of the Ultegra.

Cheers


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

droptarotter said:


> I can't see how an opinion is ignorant......just stating how I feel and at the same time trying to help out the original poster.
> 
> Snobbish, not intended to be that way either, but I do like the high end stuff.
> 
> ...


I have to completely disagree with you. Sora is for department store bikes and Tiagra is truly a beginner groupset. Due to trickle down technology the 105 group is actually quite good and is more than just to get people into the sport. For a recreational rider it is all they will ever need (although probably not all they will want). 

There is a difference in the finish (aesthetics and weight) and the shifting isn't quite as crisp as Ultegra, but the durability and longevity are not lacking at all. I wouldn't say you are ignorant... just misinformed.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

To be honest I can't tell much difference between my bike with Dura Ace 7900 and my other bike with 105 5700. The 105 cranks feel just as stiff as the Dura Ace cranks. The rear derailleur shifting is slightly better on the Dura Ace and the shifting on the front derailleurs is the same (and way better them SRAM). For the money I think 105 is the best deal out there for an all round group!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

droptarotter said:


> I can't see how an opinion is ignorant......just stating how I feel and at the same time trying to help out the original poster.


 Opinions are ignorant quite often. I can say the sky is green "IMO". That doesn't make it a very valid opinion since everyone knows that's not the case. 
As well as, just about everyone knows that in a blind test between Tiagra, 105, and Ultegra you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. Which is why you don't see 105 on department store bikes.

I also don't see how you're helping out the OP with "105 belongs on department store bikes" without any explanation of your opinion. 

But then again... Ultegra comes on department store bikes. So the whole "department store" argument is kinda moot.
Diamondback Adult Podium 4 Road Bike 2012 - Dick's Sporting Goods



Andrew L said:


> I wouldn't say you are ignorant... just misinformed.


Well... you kinda did. :wink:
ig·no·rant    
adjective 
1. lacking in knowledge or training; unlearned: an ignorant man. 
2. lacking knowledge or information as to a particular subject or fact: ignorant of quantum physics. 
3. *uninformed*; unaware.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

......


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

tlg said:


> Well... you kinda did. :wink:


Haha, fair enough


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

My take:
Get the Ultegra. That said, most rec riders on new, properly tuned bike would not notice much diff between Ultegra, 105 and Sora. Experienced riders might be able to "feel" the Sora from the other two. After time and miles the Sora might need a little more adjustment/tuning to keep it crisp. For resale 105 would not be a deal breaker but Ultegra will seal the deal.

105 may be dept. store brand in a high end dept. store!


----------

